# SMOKED PUMPKIN SEEDS?????



## dalton

was thinking about carving some pumpkins this week with the kids and suddenly had the idea that I could SMOKE the pumpkin seeds...   it had never dawned on me before but thought I would check if anyone had ever tried it and wether it worked out ok or not.  I was thinking just following the same recipie that I would to toast them in the oven but do it in my smoker?

any thoughts?  ideas?  or am I just CRAZY!

dalton


----------



## smoke king

Your idea isn't crazy...I've thought of doing it before (unless we are both crazy?)  But I haven't tried it.


----------



## jak757

Sounds crazy to me.....CRAZY GOOD!  I love pumpkin seeds, roasted with salt.  I've smoked almonds (great), so the thought of smoked pumpkin seeds sounds good to me.  I may have to give this a shot too!


----------



## TulsaJeff

I love any kind of nuts or edible seeds smoked. I am planning to write about some of this in the upcoming newsletter and I expect it to go over very well.

If you have not tried this.. It is a perfect use for those pumpkin seeds that so often get tossed in the trash.

Aside from smoking.. My latest venture has been in frying peanuts in the shell (something I fell in love with the last time I was in Florida). I am working out the details but I am considering a process where you would smoke the peanuts a little first then fry them..best of both worlds!


----------



## dalton

sounds like no one has tried it...  

so I guess I will have to be the first!!!    i wil try and post how it goes!!  last few times I tried to post I had alot of trouble uploading pics and got very frusterated...   I hope it goes better this time.

thanks for the input.

dalton


----------



## ewortman

Also let us know how you easily separate the seeds from the goo... that is always the daunting task for me to bake them.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I generally use my hands to carefully "scoop" the seeds out of the pumpkin instead of using a spoon. If you leave your fingers slightly open the seeds will stay in your hands but the goo will pull away for the most part leaving you with fairly clean seeds. If you want to be a little more picky about it, you can then put the seeds into a wire strainer and stir them around with your hands or a spoon. Any goo that's left will cling to the screen. Presto!
 


EWortman said:


> Also let us know how you easily separate the seeds from the goo... that is always the daunting task for me to bake them.


----------



## venture

I have roasted many pumpkin seeds.  I see no reason they couldn't be smoked?  Sounds great to me! Be prepared for a little work, though.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## confederateknowhow

I heard someone on the radio talking about smoked pumpkin seeds. They went on and on about them. And had tons of callers that raved on and on about smoked pumpkin seeds.

If we had only planted more pumpkins...darn chickens got most of them...Gonna have to put up a fence next year!


----------



## dalton

Well i smoked the pumpkin seeds over the weekend.  they turned out pretty good.  not as much smoke flavor as I was hoping for though.  I think that next time I will smoke them longer at a lower temp.  here is what I did.

seperated the seeds from all the goo.  (ok I have to admit I had my wife take on that part of the project)

once they were all clean and rinsed i soaked them in a salt water solution for about 24 hours (dont really know how much salt just poured some in and stirred it up)

spread them on a grill sheet with small holes

sprinkled with finely ground sea salt

set the treager for 225 and cooked for about 90 minutes. 

I think that one way to improve the smoke flavor would have been spread them out on a cookie sheet to let them dry (just on the surface) after soaking in the salt water.  then coat them lightly in a melted butter olive oil mix and then sprinkle with the sea salt.  I say this because the nuts that I have smoked in the past seemed to turn out well like this.  I think the coating actually retains more of the smoke flavor than the nut, or in this case seed, could ever hope to take on.  just my opinion...

any thoughts from all the experts on this?


----------



## dewetha

no more crazy that the rest of the people on here :).

I smoked half the seeds and did the other half in the oven. just sprinkled on some Lawery's seasoning salt ( a mutli spice salt). the smokey flavor was excellent. I tossed mine in with ribs under apple,cherry,hickory blend. I was thinking that next time to soak them in some bourbon  vs water :)


----------



## dewetha

no more crazy that the rest of the people on here :).

I smoked half the seeds and did the other half in the oven. just sprinkled on some Lawery's seasoning salt ( a mutli spice salt). the smokey flavor was excellent. I tossed mine in with ribs under apple,cherry,hickory smoke blend. I was thinking that next time to soak them in some bourbon  vs water :)

i just used a foil cookie sheet. poked dozens of holes in it.

wanted go chili powder and garlic but was veto'd so I liberally sprinkled some Lawery's seasoning salt

1 hr under smoke at 225, stirred them up, add more lawery's

1 more hr under smoke 

let sit a little more until crunchy.

I have not stopped eating them all day :)


----------



## fat-boy

I followed Dewetha's method but at 250.the seeds are a hit!


----------



## gravey

Do yourself a favor and boil the seeds in salted water for 10 minutes, coat in oil/butter and seasonings, then throw on your smoker @ 250* or 300* until they reach your desired crispness! Boiling breaks down the 'goo' even further, and helps to make the shell more crisp for eating whole!


----------



## backpacker13

​That sounds like a great idea Jeff!

I use the traditional method of scooping out with a spoon and then place the goo in a large mixing bowl half full of water.  I then grab the clumps of goo and squeeze just like if I was on a milking stool.  The seeds will pop off from the goo as it squeezes out between your fingers.  Immerse your hand in the water to clean it off and go for the next clump.  When you have 90% of it squeezed, strain the contents of the bowl, rinse out the bowl, refill it with water and dump the seeds back in the water for a second pass.

I like your idea because I think a lot more of the goo can be left in the pumpkin while in the "separating stage".  I think it would eliminate the need for a second pass.  I will certainly try it next time!  But I would advise still having a large mixing bowl half full of water nearby!

No matter what approach you use initially , the mixing bowl is great because pumpkin strings will sink and the seed will float.  You can use a strainer to scoop the floating seeds off the water.

If you really want to have "clean" seeds, put the seeds in a clean strainer and under a gentle flow of water flow of water from the faucet vigorously rub the seeds around the metal strainer.  Then put them back in a clean mixing bowl for yet another pass.  Let it settle for a minute while the "goo" sinks.  Then gently scoop off the seeds from the top.


----------



## richvrm

Ok I had the same thought as you guys. I did a batch yesterday that ended up turning out great. We started out with clean seeds (not my preference they should have some pumpkin guts on them still). In a bag I added a little olive oil sea salt, paparika and a little worcestershire sauce.  I smoked it at 250 for 3 hours. I was using a ceramic kamado with lump charcoal and hickory wood.  The final product ended up tasting like bacon.  My 3 year olds first word after tasting it was Bacon! Not sure if I'll do it the same way next time but there will be a next batch for sure.


----------



## backpacker13

Ingredients

·          Kosher or sea salt

·          12 ounces of pumpkin seeds

·          ½ tablespoon black pepper

·          1 teaspoon paprika

·          1 tablespoon garlic powder

·          ½ tablespoon onion powder

·          ¼ teaspoon chipotle

·          ½ tablespoon creole seasoning (e.g. Zatarain’s Blackened Seasoning)

·          ½ cup sesame seed oil

Instructions:

·          Separate seeds from pumpkin goo; wash thoroughly

·          Add 1 tablespoon salt to a quart of water and bring to boil.   Add seeds and rolling boil the seeds for ten minutes.   Drain and allow to cool.

·          While seeds are cooling, combine dry spices listed in a mixing bowl (except salt).   Mix thoroughly and then season to taste with salt.   Add sesame seed oil and mix thoroughly.

·          When seeds are cool enough to touch, pour them into gallon size Ziploc bag.   Mix spices/oil again and then pour over seeds.   Seal bag removing most of the air.   Mix the seeds and spices well.   Place in refrigerator overnight.

·          Next day: Preheat smoker with a third each of hickory, cherry and apple.

·          Remove seeds and spread over perforated grate or foil.   I use a tray tightly woven with aluminum strands. (Works wonders with grilling/smoking vegetables.   Mine is called “Disposable Grill Topper” by Cooking Elements.

·          Smoke at 275° for 90 minutes and check.   Remove when they have desired “crunchiness”.


----------



## captainbuttfloss

ok, i have to try this.  getting ready to clean out 2 pumpkins with my daughter (and carve anna and elsa on them lol).  My favorite part is cooking and snacking on the seeds though, and then the idea just hit of smoking them.  Immediately came here and found this thread, needless to say tonight I'll be snacking on smoked pumpkin seeds!  :)


----------



## busmania

Here’s what I do. Reeeeallly simple. 

1/4 cup salt plus 5-6 cups water. 

Boil seeds for approximately 10 minutes 

Bake or smoke for as long as needed till you like the taste. 

I stopped smoking as they always tasted like pork rather than smoke.


----------



## bbqbrett

I did some a couple of years ago.  Soaked them in salt water with some bbq rub (store bought) for a couple of hours.  Then hit em with a little more rub and smoked for about 2.5 hours with charcoal\hickory wood.  I thought they came out really good.  Just me so I never get pumpkins to carve.  Hoping my sisters family is doing jack o lanterns this year so I can get their pumpkin seeds again.


----------

